# Looking for a bike fitter Western MD, Eastern WV, or Northern VA.



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking for recommendations for bike fitters in either the western MD, eastern WV, or Northern VA area. I live in WV but I am relatively close to the other areas.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

FWIW, my buddy, a long time road cyclist, just got a "re-fit" on a new Synapse at Green Lizard in Herndon...he was happy with the results, and they want him to keep coming back if issues arise (no additional charges):

Green Lizard Cycling


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## nov0798 (Mar 5, 2011)

Clovis at Fresh Bikes in Arlington


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

nov0798 said:


> Clovis at Fresh Bikes in Arlington


Funny, a friend just a few hours ago suggested the same, before I saw your post nov0798. I read up on them (him). Sounds like the place to go and the price is pretty good too.


----------

